# tu vas en chier



## therealradish

Je voudrais savoir la signification de cette expression que j'ai trouvé dans un film.

Merci bien


----------



## Pictsac

Ciao the realradish, vedi un pò qui:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chier

Mi sembra che si avvicina parecchio a quello che cerchi


----------



## therealradish

Grazie, vado a vedere.


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Garzanti (senza _en_):
_ envoyer chier_, mandare a cagare.


----------



## DearPrudence

"*Tu vas en chier*" può vuole dire che la persona va a soffrire:

"Dans ce camp militaire, on ne rigole pas : debout à 5 h du matin, jogging de 2 h avec 40 kg sur le dos,... Tu vas en chier (= tu vas en baver / tu vas souffrir)."

Ma può dependere dal contesto


----------



## brian

DearPrudence said:


> "*Tu vas en chier*" può vuole *voler* dire che la persona va a soffrire *soffrirà*:
> 
> "Dans ce camp militaire, on ne rigole pas : debout à 5 h du matin, jogging de 2 h avec 40 kg sur le dos,... Tu vas en chier (= tu vas en baver / tu vas souffrir)."
> 
> Ma può d*i*pendere dal contesto



Altre proposte: *ti dannerai / ti farà dannare, sarà un tempo del cacchio*.


----------

